# Happy Birthday Michael Butterfield, Michael Doyle, chbrooking



## Semper Fidelis

3 are celebrating their birthday on 05-26-2009:

-Michael Butterfield (Age: hidden or unknown)
-Michael Doyle (born in 1967, Age: 42)
-chbrooking (born in 1969, Age: 40)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Idelette

_*Happy Birthday guys!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Jesus is my friend

May the Lord richly bless you folks and your families this day and coming year!!


----------



## AThornquist

Happy Birthday


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## christiana

Many special blessings to each of you on your birthday!


----------



## PresbyDane

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Michael Doyle

Awww shucks...y`all are so sweet. Thanks. 

For my birthday I enjoyed a steak dinner last night. I also enjoyed with the wife and friend 2 pints of Smithwicks, 1 shot of Tullamore Dew Irish Whiskey and a nice Macanudo Cigar. A real treat indeed. Granted I do not smoke yet the cigar was delicious.


----------



## MrMerlin777

Happy birthday.


----------



## Berean

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Hadassah

Happy birthday, folks!


----------



## APuritansMind

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Theognome

Oldies but goodies!

Theognome


----------



## Blue Tick

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LawrenceU

Happy Birthday to all y'all!


----------



## DMcFadden

TranZ4MR said:


> Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Ivan

Happy Birthday, y'all!


----------



## asc

happy birthday!!


----------



## he beholds

Happy belated birthday, guys!


----------

